# Maple Bacon cupcakes and Cherry Coconut cupcakes



## custom99 (Aug 12, 2011)

Since I have that addiction that so many of us have (BACON) my daughter decided to make me a treat. I have never had bacon in a dessert before but I know I will be having it a lot more in the future. She made a batch of mini cupcakes that have bacon in them and a maple icing. The other batch is a cherry coconut cupcake with icing. My wife normally does not eat sweets and she cant stop eating these bacon cupcakes.








Its great having a daughter in pastry school.. ....







Amazing flavor!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not much on sweets myself but that would change my mind.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm screwed, this jar of peanut butter I am having for dessert isn't going to cut it now that you made your post.  Sure looks good, how about posting her recipe for the bacon cupcakes?


----------



## custom99 (Aug 12, 2011)

She got the recipe off bacontoday.com so the credit goes to them. I copied the recipe from their site for anyone wanting to try them.

Bacon Today reader Becca R. shares with a Bacon Recipe  for Maple Bacon Cupcakes (which is turns out was originally  posted on the amazingly cool food blog Vanilla Garlic  in 2007) . If you make these let us know how they turn out and take some photos to share with the world!

*Bacon Maple Cupcakes*

Ingredients
* 4 1/2 tablespoons butter, room temperature
* 1/2 tablespoon bacon drippings (left in the fridge to become solid)
* 1 egg
* 5 tablespoons brown sugar
* 4 tablespoons maple syrup
* 1 1/4 cups self rising flour
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
* tiny tiny pinch kosher salt
* 1/4 cup milk
* 1/4 cup of minced bacon, cooked and drained

What you’ll do–
* 1) Cook some bacon in a fry pan (about 6 thick strips). Reserve the drippings and place in the fridge to solidify. Mince 1/4 a cup of the bacon. The chef should eat whatever is left to assure that the bacon is tasty.
* 2) Beat the crud out of the butter and solidified bacon fat ’till light and creamy. Add the brown sugar and maple syrup and beat well until combined.
* 3) Add the egg and beat until incorporated.
* 4) Sift the flour, salt, baking soda and powder together.
* 5) Add some of the flour and mix, then some of the milk, then continue to alternate the dry and wet ingredients, ending with the dry. Mix until just combined. Fold in the bacon. Taste and add more maple syrup, flour, or milk if needed for desired taste. Keep in mind the maple frosting is very sweet, and to add in very small increments for alterations as maple syrup in large amounts can break a cake batter.
* 6) Scoop into cupcake papers and bake at 350 F for 18-22 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Be sure to rotate the pan after the first 15 minutes for even baking.

*Maple Syrup Frosting*

Ingredients
* 4 tablespoons of butter.
* 2 tablespoons of maple syrup.
* 1 cup of powdered sugar.
* turbinado sugar (optional, but recommended).
* coarse grain sea salt (optional, but recommended).

What You’ll Do –
* Combine the syrup and butter until combined. Add the sugar, a bit at a time, and whip at high speeds until combined. Pipe or spread onto cupcakes. Sprinkle on sea salt and turbinado sugar for decoration and a lot of added flavor.
(add some crumbled BACON TOO!)


----------



## alblancher (Aug 12, 2011)

I can make that!


----------



## custom99 (Aug 12, 2011)

Believe me, this is one worth making.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations on a special daughter.  Please give here our big family hug. So how old is the amazing child


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG!!!

That's Awesome!!!

Thank that princess of a daughter for me!!!

Thanks Kevin,

Bear


----------



## custom99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Congratulations on a special daughter.  Please give here our big family hug. So how old is the amazing child




She is going to be 19 next week. She has been baking since she was 8. It's great but not good for the waistline. My parents have owned a cake and candy supply store for 28 years so my daughter has always been around that environment. It looks like she is going to Disney World in January for 6 months for her externship. She found me this site while I was putting the smoker together and said I needed to join. Glad I did.


----------

